# Have you seen 'Lilo & Stitch'?



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I looked at it all the same way! We went to see it July 4th and I walked out thinking 'I'm a nut'. But, I guess loosing a child is a unique experience and only thoese who have lived through it can truly understand.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Dane & I did go and see it too. I felt for him, since he had lost his father. He had commented to me during the movie that Stich's comment..."this is my family. It is small, and it is broken, but it is good..." and the meaning of ohana, family, that "...no one is left behind, and no one is forgotten." is just like our family







I sure didn't have a dry eye.

It makes me teary eyed right now thinking of the movie









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

oh I can so relate. I haven't seen Lilo and Stitch yet, but we saw Tarzan after I lost the baby. At the begining when Kala's baby was killed I cryed so much. I really felt her pain of losing her child and I think on a certain level I wished I could find my own baby Tarzan.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------

